# Another what kind is he?



## kipkeston (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

First post here. Just got a dog from the shelter last week. I've been guessing shepherd mix, but I don't have any idea what the other things could be. Any guesses?


Untitled by Kip Keston, on Flickr


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG, he/she is adorable! He looks medium sized, maybe 30-40 lbs? I'd guess border collie/lab mix, or border collie/pit mix?

Jen


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

My friend has a border collie/australian cattle dog that reminds me of him


----------



## kipkeston (Jun 23, 2011)

here's another photo. he was 56lbs when I got him. My trainer think he's more like 9-10 months instead of 13.


Untitled by Kip Keston, on Flickr


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Great swiss mountain dog?


----------



## kipkeston (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, he's got a lot of energy. He's kind of in constant motion at home. He moves from toy to toy with a very short attention span. He's in one place longest when he's chewing a bone. He's sweet and likes to be rubbed, but is also mouthy (like wants to have hands in mouth) while giving him attention (something i'm working on but haven't found a good way to stop it (all attempts typically get him more excited or have no affect)). 

He's extremely outgoing and friendly. He loves all dogs and people. Very goofy happy go lucky outdoors. He whines if I leave the room and leave him behind a gate and would prefer to follow me everywhere. He can be jumpy, but I've corrected him on jumping, so he's better there. Not sure if he's a watchdog, I suspect anyone could come in the house without much concern on his part. Seems smart enough. He learned quickly to walk nicely on the leash and listens well to commands. He's a huge sniffer, and likes to pick things up off the ground. He sort of retrieves balls/sticks, but gets tired/bored after a few tosses.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

BC/cattle dog actually sounds like it's on the mark for him. good looking boy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He sure looks a lot like the pup I just raised for my sister and he was husky/dobie/rott and was 26 pounds at 3 mo. You never know?adding a pic Go to the dog pictures thread and I will post a pic of him. Look for BENNY BENNY!


----------

